# NADAC TOP TEN BREED LISTING



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

NADAC just put out the top ten breed listing (top points in elite earned in 2008 by breed), and Mikko made #3 for jumpers and #7 for regulars!!









anyone know any of the other dogs?? i know some people on here compete in NADAC with their other breeds, have you checked their list yet?

German shepherds:

Jumpers	140	1	Kirby
Jumpers	70	2	Gunner
Jumpers	50	3	Zeus
*Jumpers	50	3	Mikko*
Jumpers	30	5	Sahali
Jumpers	30	5	Caeli
Jumpers	30	5	Sunny
Jumpers	30	5	Molly

Regular Agility	240	1	Kirby
Regular Agility	170	2	Gunner
Regular Agility	100	3	Rhett
Regular Agility	90	4	Sunny
Regular Agility	60	5	Zeus
Regular Agility	50	6	Caeli
Regular Agility	30	7	Tanga
Regular Agility	30	7	Kelly
*Regular Agility	30	7	Mikko*

Touch N Go	80	1	Kirby
Touch N Go	70	2	Gunner
Touch N Go	50	3	Molly
Touch N Go	30	4	Booboo

Tunnelers	180	1	Kirby
Tunnelers	120	2	Mason
Tunnelers	110	3	Connor
Tunnelers	90	4	Gunner
Tunnelers	50	5	Shasta
Tunnelers	50	5	Zeus
Tunnelers	50	5	Rebel
Tunnelers	50	5	Sabre
Tunnelers	40	9	Gala
Tunnelers	40	9	Sunny
Tunnelers	40	9	Tavi
Tunnelers	40	9	Kelly
Tunnelers	40	9	Ecko

Weavers	120	1	Kirby
Weavers	70	2	Xpo
Weavers	60	3	Gunner
Weavers	50	4	Sunny


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Link?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i can't link it because you have to be a member of the NADAC group to view


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

If its the same Caeli, I know her. She's a long hair who is awesome!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations Mikko! That's phenomenal! We're proud to know you!


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Forgot to say CONGRATS Mikko! when I skimmed through here earlier tonight, but definitely congrats


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats to Mikko! Love it when GSD's from here RULE!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it








MRL- I love it when GSDs from here do well also!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Very big congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

thank you, thank you, thank you everyone.









i am soo very proud of my little guy!


----------

